# What Lodge position do you currently serve?



## Blake Bowden

What Lodge position do you currently serve?


----------



## Benton

As in, office? Currently SD, JW elect.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Right now JS. Of course when it comes time for elections later this year that will change, but to what I can only guess.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor

S.S. Elect but for most meetings JD and working on SD parts currently


----------



## Phre-massen.nash

Current position is Senior Deacon


----------



## Dow Mathis

Tiler.


----------



## JJones

Senior Warden, Worshipful Master elect.  I'll hold off with the actual poll until Saturday.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Recently I was put in as Marshal because our Brother Marshal is busy caring for a dying family member.

I am a PM, and current Chairman of Education for the GL.


----------



## Brother Mark

Currently I serve as Tiler for Thomas B Hunter.


----------



## Jimmy Shields

I'm the SS


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

Worshipful Master


----------



## KSigMason

In my home Lodge I'm the Marshall (Master of Ceremonies) and I'm the Worshipful Master of the Idaho Lodge of Research #1965.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Senior Warden


----------



## Bill Hosler

Grumpy old has been


----------



## VHN5150

Tiler


----------



## JTM

I'm going in as sw in two weeks.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Senior Deacon


----------



## chrisu0017

JW this year


----------



## Tx4ever

WM ....Installed the last Sat. In June.


----------



## lbrown2

Master of Ceremonies and Junior Steward


----------



## Bill Lins

Sideliner.  :wink:


----------



## bkoerner

WM of Memorial 1298 in Houston


----------



## Michael Hatley

I'm that fellas ^^  Senior Deacon/Troublemaker


----------



## bgs942

Secretary


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Proud Brother Mason for now


----------



## Tinman392

Senior Warden of Iowa Park lodge #713.  I was installed last weekend.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

JJones said:


> Senior Warden, Worshipful Master elect.  I'll hold off with the actual poll until Saturday.


 
Congratulations!  I wish you the best in your new role!


----------



## Chalms

Chaplain for Duval 159


----------



## Bro Mike

I am now the Senior Deacon at Round Rock Lodge 
#227


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

I'm currently the Marshall. This is my first year as an officer and I am very excited.  Sam R. Hamilton #1031.


----------



## Jerms

I'm currently newly made MM lodge Fort Nassau 1819 Nassau Bahamas.


----------



## jleesmith1999

I am the new secretary of the lodge I am in as of June 29th when I was installed


----------



## Spring TX MM

WM of Spring Lodge #1174 in Spring, TX


----------



## S.Courtemanche

JW Belton 166


----------



## Kaivon

*JS moving to SS*

Have had the honor of serving as JS since being raised in December. I will move to SS this December, but never know the WM could put me anywhere.


----------



## Colby K

Yesterday was my first day as JW.


----------



## calee

SD, Planters Lodge #147, Plantersville TX


----------



## Mr3oh2

I have no official spot, but I stand in for my lodge for every position except WM and SD, an JD or other less nominal officer positions as needed throughout my district.


----------



## denmot65

SW


----------



## mike97

Worshipful Master of Bethlehem # 35 in Augusta, Maine, and Grand Steward of the Grand Steward of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Maine.


----------



## Bro Dupree

WM of I. H. Kelly #11 Belleville, IL of the MWPHGL of IL.


----------



## WarriorProphet

Jw@582 and Mc@455 both glotx.


----------



## jwhoff

Worshipful Master, Cypress Lodge No. 1423

Senior Warden, Billy Wayne Tinsley No. 1458

... I sleep on my own time.


----------



## Tony Uzzell

My office isn't on the poll. I'm Marshal and a PM. In our Lodge, Marshal is not part of the "line", so it can be filled by a PM without "running the risk" of going back up the line.

Next year, I'll strongly suggest to the WM that we extend the line down to include Marshal and Master of Ceremonies. We've got too many young sideliners who haven't been through the chairs (three of them have been raised since the WM took office, so he couldn't have appointed them, and a couple are newly-returned Brothers). It is good that the only other PM's in office right now are our Chaplain, Tiler (traditionally, our Junior PM, as in many Lodges), Secretary, and Treasurer. All other officers have not been to the East.

So, we got that goin' for us, which is nice.

TU


----------



## Ashlar

Master (AGAIN) in my mother lodge and Senior Warden (Master elect) in my second Lodge . Will also be installed as DDGM next month .

Dreaming of the day I can be called "Past Has Been" .


----------



## MarkR

Lodge Education Officer, which is an officially designated position in Minnesota, and not part of the "progressive line."

Venerable Master of Scottish Rite Valley of Rochester.


----------



## rpbrown

Currently SD but am now the JW elect.


----------



## crono782

I will be Master of Ceremonies this coming masonic year. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones

It's official! I'm the future Past Has Been. 

No rest for the weary though, I'll be going back to the South.


----------



## brotherbenz

Tiler at ancient landmark lodge #3 in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I am going to be junior deacon at my home lodge and senior steward at my
Other lodge.  Got bumped up a spot at my other lodge. :thumbup:
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## devlin

I am Sr. Steward this year   


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## whittybarber

Chaplin!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gavel

Jr warden this year.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tim

SS


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K

Just installed as senior warden.


----------



## Bro.Hawkins

Lone Star#2
I am a Senior Steward

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## gavel

JW

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Master of Ceremonies 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

It's all in my signature.

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## BBacu

Not on the specific position but I always take the JS part during meetings on our lodge. Makahambus lodge no. 315 Philippines.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## asinghroy

I'm secretary of Lodge Good Fellowship No.71 GLI


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## TomPM317IN

For the first time in ten years I can say that I serve as only a PM and mentor. I am on several committees, but hold no office....woo Hoo!!! Lol


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## skipw

I am senior warden west lodge 475


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar

Master


----------



## mike97

Second term as Master of Bethlehem Lodge #35 in Augusta, Maine. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## devlin

mike97 said:


> Second term as Master of Bethlehem Lodge #35 in Augusta, Maine.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Yeaaaa another brother from the Great Northeast!  :14: 
Was begining to think I was the only one LOL


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Installed as Jr. Warden tonight at Lindale Lodge #848.


----------



## solomon1979

Chaplain


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## devlin

Kenneth Lottman said:


> Installed as Jr. Warden tonight at Lindale Lodge #848.



Congrats!

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## sojourning

Just became an EA on 6/27. Looking forward to the journey!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AFMII

Bro. JD

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

I serve as WM of Billy W. Tinsley 1458 and Junior Past Master of Cypress 1423.

Other than that, I pretty much serve any lodge officer who requires my assistance.

Word is ... I'm pretty easy.:biggrin:


----------



## flttrainer

Tiler


Rob Yadouga
Coronado Lodge #1406 - Past Master


----------



## RockBender

Worshipful Master


----------



## rthomas9393

I am the Grand Secretary

My Freemasonry


----------



## Txmason

Master of Ceremonies now in my second year

San Jacinto Masonic Lodge #106 A.F. & A.M.
Willis Texas


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Brother JC

My last month as Chaplain...


----------



## ewforbess

Chaplain

Sent from my SCH-I535 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro.Bob_Clarke

S.S soon to advance to the JD position. 

My Freemasonry


----------



## j_gimpy

I was just appointed Junior Steward tonight. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## rhitland

Secretary 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

I was also appointed junior steward last night at my lodges elections.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Sammcd

Chaplin 
Trinity Lodge # 502


----------



## Bro.Bob_Clarke

Looking forward to serving 2014 as the Senior Decon of Vero Beach lodge 250 F&AM.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## fasttito

SS for 2014


----------



## fasttito

Eola 207, Orlando, Florida


----------



## Brother JC

I will serve as Marshal for Paideia 852 this year.


----------



## brother josh

SW of zonton lodge 964 F&AM


----------



## JamesMichael

Steward, Webmaster, Head Cook & Asst. Secretary.


----------



## Ripcord22A

SD, CRATER LAKE LODGE 211, Klamath Falls, OR

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## amhdive

Steward, Deputy Treasurer for the lodge, Treasurer of the building committee and Lead for the newly formed Young Masons Group for Masons 40 and under which we will be making a state wide group soon.  


Moses Paul Lodge #96
Dover, NH


----------



## madamov

Deputy Treasurer


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

JD, Clarence C. Kittrell #149,  Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
MWPHGL of PA

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

That's a good looking lodge

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## usafvet1998

I am Worshipful Master of my lodge. I wouldn't change it for anything. The road to the east could get bumpy but once your there and your making things happen, no better feeling.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## sirius186

Secretary


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine

I'm a JS in my lodge 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jj72438

senior warden
 Monette lodge 558
Monette, Arkansas



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CzarAlexis

Marshal


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## GeNomeZ

JS as of last week.


----------



## 1mic2

JD.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## sirknight7

JW Phoenix 8

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fasttito

SS, Eola Lodge 207, Orlando, Fl



2B1IS2ASK1
/G\You Are Never Alone/G\
Stay Thirsty My Brothers


----------



## mchastain96

Senior Deacon
Reidville 102
Reidville, SC


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroJoeSA56

Junior Deacon
Saint Andrew's Lodge
Portsmouth, NH


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Furtherlight

Senior Deacon

Olympus Lodge #45 

MWPHGLWA


Olympus lodge #45 
MWPHGLWA


----------



## BongC

Almoner

Macario R. Ramos Memorial Lodge #355
Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of the Philippines


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## erikr02

Marshall 
luckett lodge #137 
PHA F&AM

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

my hardest task to date.

Installing Officer

I have the honor of installing one of my candidates into the East next month.  Working hard to get the wording down and the inflection right.  But a pleasure and an honor to see the first of my candidates growing into the hatted chair. 

One more month in the East for me.  I've been there 28 of the last 29 months, serving my home lodge and my affiliated lodge as either pro tem or actual master.  It's been quite a trip and I'd never trade it for "all the tea in China."  But it's going to be good to spend my first year as a master mason sitting on the sidelines. 

Now it's just a secretary's pen in the Knights of St. Andrew that keeps this ole war horse out of the north forty.


----------



## Danbeaux

Senior Deacon for the second year in a row.....I let the Junior deacon pass over me to the South because I did not want to be in the East the same year as my daughter will be a Senior in HighSchool.  So I will go to the East (God willing) after she graduates.


----------



## Bill Rose

Installed as Master of Ceremony today


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782

Installed as Senior Warden this week. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

Installed as Tiler yesterday.


----------



## rpbrown

Now senior Warden Elect


----------



## BroBill

Elected (Awaiting installation) Senior Warden at Valley-Hi lodge, Installed Master of Ceremony at Helotes Lodge


----------



## goomba

Junior Warden!!!


----------



## admarcus1

Will be appointed Junior Steward in September. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook

Senior Deacon


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## jwhoff

Handed off the Master's traveling pen Saturday, July 12th.

Folks say I've taken well to the Past Master's smile!

I don't necessarily disagree with that.


----------



## jwhoff

jwhoff said:


> my hardest task to date.
> 
> Installing Officer
> 
> I have the honor of installing one of my candidates into the East next month.  Working hard to get the wording down and the inflection right.  But a pleasure and an honor to see the first of my candidates growing into the hatted chair.
> 
> One more month in the East for me.  I've been there 28 of the last 29 months, serving my home lodge and my affiliated lodge as either pro tem or actual master.  It's been quite a trip and I'd never trade it for "all the tea in China."  But it's going to be good to spend my first year as a master mason sitting on the sidelines.
> 
> Now it's just a secretary's pen in the Knights of St. Andrew that keeps this ole war horse out of the north forty.


 
Totally enjoyed the experience.  It is gratifying to be the installing officer of one of your own candidates.  After two stated meeting, our new WM is doing a splendid job and knows his openings and closing well.  And, thank the GAOTU, he's got a heart of gold that shines from that station in the East.  It's going to be a good year!


----------



## admarcus1

admarcus1 said:


> Will be appointed Junior Steward in September.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Things change. Turns out I will be Senior Steward. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rick Carver

After 12 years as Secretary, it is more a matter of "indentured" than of "serve."


----------



## Rifleman1776

Dow Mathis said:


> Tiler.


 Isn't  "Tiler" correctly spelled "Tyler"?


----------



## Rifleman1776

Just elected and installed as Junior Steward. Became a MM in the 1980s never took a chair before because of outside responsibilities I could not promise to attend every meeting. Will do my best to do so now.


----------



## dfreybur

Rifleman1776 said:


> Isn't  "Tiler" correctly spelled "Tyler"?



Both are valid spellings.


----------



## sirius186

Secretary

Sent from my LG-LS696 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Rifleman1776

dfreybur said:


> Both are valid spellings.


 Thanks.


----------

